# Cute cartoon-y photo edit of my boys :)



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey all,

I sent a picture of my rats to my boyfriend yesterday while they were wrestling, and he messed around with it and send back a really cute edited version. I thought it looked so sweet, I wanted to share!

That's Pete the bully holding Remy on the ground


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You forgot to put NSFW in the title.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

50 shades of Agouti


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

Fu-Inle said:


> 50 shades of Agouti


I've never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

Fu-Inle said:


> 50 shades of Agouti


Oh my gosh. I cracked up at this. I might never be able to watch them play fighting the same way again.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> 50 shades of Agouti


;D Looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

LOve your boys! They remind me of mine (his name is Dip).


----------

